
What Xooglers Should Know When Entering the Startup World - nailer
https://medium.com/@andybons/what-xooglers-should-know-when-entering-the-startup-world-eac0c59f804d#.lwg20c7d2
======
nailer
Not the author, but this in particular resonates: [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*ELwHLdoPqR8y9-CGzm...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*ELwHLdoPqR8y9-CGzm9mgw.png)

